# Happy Birthday to geraldandannie



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday to geraldandannie who is 54 today
ccasion5: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion6:
Many Happy Returns


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*g&A*

Happy Birthday (to the one who is 54)!

You look far younger!

TM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LOL - thanks, Trev. She looks younger, and I look older, but it's me who is 54  

Gerald


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Have a great day Gerald :new-bday:


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Many Happy Returns, Gerald.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

A mere Baby! Many happy returns Gerald :lol:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Happy birthday Gerald :new-bday: I hope Tess takes you for a nice long walk today as you did for her on her birthday.  

Viv


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, guys  

Viv - I'm sure that's going to be my special birthday treat :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gerald, have a great day.

Nette


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Happy birthday Gerald  Have a great day especially opening the big prezzy!

Graham


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, 'Nette and Graham



zappy61 said:


> Have a great day especially opening the big prezzy!


It must be being delivered a little later. I've looked on the drive, and it isn't here yet 

Gerald


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gerald

54 8O You are now officially the *oldest* person I have ever spoke to. :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

moblee said:


> You are now officially the *oldest* I have ever spoke to


Errr ... thanks, Phil :lol: :? :evil:

Gerald


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Have a good day Gerald, still nowt but a bairn man. :lol: 

Charlie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry about that gerald..............I missed out "person" & the Balloons 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

:new-bday: Happy birthday Gerald - ONLY 6 years away from 60!! :new-bday:

OMG - Just realised; come my birthday; I will only be 5 years away!!  

Hope you have a lovely day.

Love Sue x


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Happy birthday Gerald.
The trouble with maturity 
It comes with age.

dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy birthday young man, said in a Dick Emery voice, Alan.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Thanks, 'Nette and Graham
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet the low loader can't get down the road :lol:

Graham


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gerald

Hope you have a good day.

Regards Pat and Neil


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy birthday Gerald :new-bday:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Chascass said:


> still nowt but a bairn man


Thanks Charlie. Suddenly, I feel quite young.



Sonesta said:


> OMG - Just realised; come my birthday; I will only be 5 years away


Suddenly, I feel very young!



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The trouble with maturity. It comes with age.


I wouldn't know anything about maturity, Dave.



erneboy said:


> Happy birthday young man, said in a Dick Emery voice, Alan.


Oooo, you are awful.



zappy61 said:


> I bet the low loader can't get down the road


Ahhh, that would explain it. Mind you, it must be a very large low loader 8O



PAT4NEIL said:


> Happy Birthday Gerald. Hope you have a good day.


Thanks, Pat and Neil. I'm having a perfectly pleasant day so far 



bigbazza said:


> Happy birthday Gerald


Cheers, Bazza 

Gerald


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

All the very best


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gerald. Enjoy your day
Resa and Eric


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gerald. If I was with you I'd buy you a drink  

Ray & Lesley

Birthdays are always a good time to look back at what you have acheived in life.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GERALD 

Have a great one and celebrate well


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

rayc said:


> If I was with you I'd buy you a drink


Can I bank it until I _am_ with you? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

zulurita said:


> Have a great one and celebrate well


I'll certainly do my best, Rita 

Gerald


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Nearly missed this one. 8O 

Very many (hundreds, thousands.....) happy returns, old chap.  And when I say "old", I of course mean it in the generic, crinkly sense....

Another year and you'll have caught me up. 



Dougie.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Free Wi Fi on the front at Almacao de Pesa




























I'm loving this  26 deg yesterday and today - just bought some fresh sardines and going back to BBQ them


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Happy birthday Gerald, didn't realize you were way older than me :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Trevor


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

trevorf said:


> Happy birthday Gerald, didn't realize you were way older than me


It's 'cos I look so young :wink:

And my birthday was nearly a week ago 8O :lol:

Gerald


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry I missed your birthday Gerald  I wish I was as young as you 

  Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

A happy belated birthday Gerald
You'll get your birthday drink in Denia 8) :lol:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy birthday Gerald!!!
Di and Clive!


----------

